# Toro axle bushing material.



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Anybody know what kind of metal they are? They're not brass or bronze are grey in color and don't rust and they don't quite look like stainless steel?


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm talking about the newer machines.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If I understand you, I as well have come across this material, which is dark grayish, and is indeed a form of some type of brass impregnated component.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oil impregnated bronze bushings


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Can't take a picture now. Color of lead, but obviously not. Let me see if I can get one of the 'net.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*China Made Bronze Bushing, CHEAP CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

